# Cake Rings



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Could someone recommend some good cake rings available in four inch up to twelve inch so I can buy a set? Pro grade.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

bakedeco.com is having an end of year sale, you might want to check that out.....


----------

